# cocktail recipes needed please



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm having a girly party later this month and wanted to make a few cocktails.  

I'm going to do sex on the beach
Vodka
peach schnapps
fresh orange

but thats all I can make.

can anyone help  I'd like to make margaritas and vodka jelly but don't know how, help me please??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ooo I love cocktails but I'm rubbish at making them....

found this website which looks quite good...

http://www.cocktailmaking.co.uk/

...it's got "jello shots" on there but the only way I've ever made jelly vodka was by using the prepacked jelly and adding vodka to it (instead of all the water you'd normally use) and pouring into shot glasses to chill.

I've never tried it but I love the idea of Jamie Olivers Vodka Watermelon...

1 large ripe watermelon
1 bottle of vodka

What to do: cut a hole in the top of the melon, wide & deep enough to wedge in a funnel tightly. Pour some vodka into the melon through the funnel: leave to sit for a day, then top up. Do this for a few days, keeping the melon chilled all the while until it is saturated with drink. Then just slice the melon up.....boozy but healthy 

For my birthday I bought some Absolut Pear and Absolut Vanilla vodka.....mixed the pear vodka with ginger ale and slices of lime & few mint leaves in a large jug and the vanilla vodka I mixed with coke....both loads of ice in the jugs.....when served the vanilla vodka and coke, I added a scoop of icecream...so like an adult coke float !!! They both seemed to go down very well 

The only other "cocktail" I know how to make it "slippery nipple" ...shot glass with Sambuca and then get teaspoon, and pour Baileys over the bottom of the spoon so the Baileys sits on top of the Sambuca in a layer.

Have fun... 

Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

oooh lovely,

so for the vodka jelly do you heat the vodka and use only vodka with no water then?    

will do a slippery nipple too i think.. mmmmm yummy.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Fat Frogs

1x Orange Breezer
1x Blue WKD
1x Smirnof Ice
Loads of ice

This usually makes up 2 pints or just put it all into a jug.. yummy

Martine xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Brandy Alexanders 

One part brandy
Two parts creme de cacao
Four parts single cream 

Yum


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Young D said:


> oooh lovely,
> 
> so for the vodka jelly do you heat the vodka and use only vodka with no water then?
> 
> will do a slippery nipple too i think.. mmmmm yummy.


I'm guessing not and that you use the Vodka in place of the cold water if you heat it up the alcohol will go and you don't want that! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up amanda. lmao.  

Carole that sounds lovely not good for the old diet though, will need to save up some points.

Martine that sounds nice and easy could make up a bucket and having it self serve....

thanks guys, any more?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I regularly make jelo shots 

No you don't heat up the vodka. Just melt the jelly cubes and then add the alcohol and then pour into a dish to set.  I normally add about 3/4 of a pint instead of the whole pint since they never set quite so hard. Then, pop the mix in the freezer - it'll set nice and hard and be easier to cut up. Then you can pop them in little cake cases for others to pick up easily. 

I've also done the vodka (or in our case it was metaxa) watermelon. I can recomend it!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Try a  sucking cowboy 

Shot glass, fill bottom half with butterscotch schnapps then float Baileys (or some kind of Irish cream liquer) on the top. You need to pour it in slowly over the back of a teaspoon to make sure it floats.

Down in one; very yummy 

As alternative to vodka try Gin with raspberry jelly; very good


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

mazv said:


> As alternative to vodka try Gin with raspberry jelly; very good


Mmm sounds lovely. I always used to do tequila with lime jelly and vodka with orange jelly. I'll try the gin one next time.

C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Margherita

2 parts tequila
2 parts fresh lime juice
1 part cointreau
lemon
salt

rub the rim of a cocktail glass with the lemon to moisten then dip in the salt. Shake all the other ingredients and pour into the decorated glasses.

After eight

! part scotch whiskey,
1 part mint chocolate liquer,
1 part cream
grated chocolate for decoration

shake the whiskey, mint choc liquer and cream together, pour into a glass and sprinkle grated choc on top

Belini

tinned peaches
sparkling perry type drink or even champers

crush the peaches and put in a bit in the bottom of glass, pour on the sparkling stuff.

Bunny Hug
1 part gin 
1 part whisky
1 part pernod
shalke all together and serve in small wine glass style glasses

Maidens prayer
3 parts gin
3 parts cointreau
1 part orange juice
1 part lemin juice

shake all together and serve


----------

